# First fly tied!



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Its not too pretty but I'm sure it will catch fish. Any tips on tying an unweighted bead head wooly bugger?


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Getting better with each one!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

they look good to me....but I have no idea either....but sure look like they would catch something


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

A lot thread for fly making something as say 50 spools or more. A big as a gallon cookie can full. Like get rid the thread but not the can. As I use to make flys and made custom rods and used it for that. threw away some 20 that had less then half on them thus all those are not in lot just say 50 spools. Lot in my lot are new never open or used. Big names as coats and rest names as that. Any offers.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Eriesteamer said:


> A lot thread for fly making something as say 50 spools or more. A big as a gallon cookie can full. Like get rid the thread but not the can. As I use to make flys and made custom rods and used it for that. threw away some 20 that had less then half on them thus all those are not in lot just say 50 spools. Lot in my lot are new never open or used. Big names as coats and rest names as that. Any offers.


post a picture and how much $$ you would want for them...I may be interested 
Thanks


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

I'd shorten the tail up a little if I were tying them, but they look pretty good.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

wabi said:


> I'd shorten the tail up a little if I were tying them, but they look pretty good.


good idea, i'll do some of that


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow, those are VERY good for your first couple ties!! My first flies didn't look nearly that good. They will definitely catch fish. 

As for tips, there's nothing major I can think of right now, just keep on practicing. They all look pretty good especially the ones in the fly box. If you decide to tie some without a bead/cone head just make sure you don't overcrowd the eye of the hook which is a common mistake/habbit with new tiers. I tie most of mine with beadheads though.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank you! I wish I got some materials to make other patterns, like maybe a clouser or some sort of shad pattern. This is definitely fun!


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I think I got this pattern pretty well down


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Like I said overall they're looking great and you'll get better with practice, but I'll tell you what I think of the last fly....

Unlike wabi, I would make the marabou tail just a little longer(on the last fly, just personal preference), and maybe use some shorter hackle if you can find some in the bunch. Also I like the bodies to be a little thicker, but I realize you're limited on materials. Out of all of them I like the look of your second fly the best, but they will ALL catch fish!


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

fishinnick,
Thank you for pointing out the difference in tying styles. That is one huge advantage to tying your own, you can alter the design to fit your personal preferences to fit the area you fish and your style of fishing. 
That long tail might result in me getting short strikes in the water I fish, but may prevent deep hooking and get more strikes for you.
There is really no right or wrong, just what fits your situation/style best and tying your own allows you to experiment some.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Wow, those look pretty good to me, but I haven't started tying my own yet. They look as good as most of the ones I've bought. Hopefully this spring I can start my own.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

One thing I've found useful when deciding what length this or that part of a fly should be is to try your fly out in some clear water and watch how it moves.

Nice ties, in any case. You might want to try some clousers for your second pattern. Easy, and very productive.


----------



## las johnny (Sep 20, 2007)

They look good. When I started That's what I started tying, then I would add a little silver tinsel in the tailand so on. To each his own go out and try them see how they look in the water, then use your imagination to modify them. But anyways congrats your on the right path


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Try making cat's whiskers or crappie candy since you have most of the material already. Just need chain bead eyes. Also, I usually like to throw flash into most of my flies. Looking good!


----------

